# Official Paxson is a genius thread.



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

This man has saved our franchise. Plain and simple. It's time we give him the credit he deserves and acknowledge the brilliance of his moves over the past few years. Please add your unadulterated love and affection for Paxson here.

Brilliant Moments for me:

1. Trading Jalen Rose away. He is still owed $16M this year and next.
2. Trading Crawford away and removing JYD's contract, plus got Othella.
3. Buying out Dalibor (haha...that's more for comic relief).
4. Trading for Deng (7th pick 2004) for 21st pick 2005 (Nate Robinson). Haha. 
5. Trading Curry away and getting Sweetney and a 1st round draft pick.
6. Drafting Duhon, then matching Duhon's offer from Toronto.
7. Signing Songalia. Adding Basden, Pargo, Allen for free.
8. Committing to Tyson (still to be proven, but will show to be a good deal in the long run.)
9. We have $20M in cap space next year without having to worry about our core.
10. Hired Skiles. Gotta be the top move.


Apr. 14, 2003 — Bulls announced the hiring of John Paxson, Executive Vice President - Basketball Operations.
June 24, 2003 - Drafted Kirk Hinrich
July 20, 2003 — Signed free agent Scottie Pippen.
Aug. 20, 2003 — Signed free agent Kendall Gill.
Sept. 4, 2003 — Issued contract buyout of Dalibor Bagaric.
Oct. 23, 2003 — Waived Trenton Hassell.
Nov. 24, 2003 — Relieved Bill Cartwright of his Head Coaching duties.
Nov. 28, 2003 — Named Scott Skiles the 15th Head Coach in franchise history.
Dec. 1, 2003 — Traded Lonny Baxter, Donyell Marshall and Jalen Rose to the Toronto Raptors in exchange for Antonio Davis, Chris Jefferies and Jerome Williams.

2004
June 24, 2004 — The Bulls acquired the rights to Luol Deng, the 7th overall pick in the 2004 Draft, from Phoenix in exchange for a Bulls future conditional first round pick, the rights to the 31st pick in the second round of the 2004 Draft (Jackson Vroman), and an undisclosed amount of cash.
July 27, 2004 — Signed draft pick Ben Gordon.
July 27, 2004 — Signed draft pick Luol Deng.
Aug. 5, 2004 — Re-signed Jamal Crawford and traded him and Jerome Williams to New York for Dikembe Mutombo, Othella Harrington, Frank Williams and Cezary Trybankski.
Aug. 11, 2004 — Signed free agent Andrés Nocioni.
Sept. 8, 2004 — Traded Dikembe Mutombo to the Houston Rockets for Eric Piatkowski, Adrian Griffin and Mike Wilks.
Oct. 4, 2004 — Signed draft pick Chris Duhon.
Oct. 5, 2004 — Signed free agent Gary Trent.
Nov. 1, 2004 — Waived Eddie Robinson.

2005
June 9, 2005 — Bulls agree to contract extension with Head Coach Scott Skiles.
Aug. 8, 2005 — Signed undrafted free agent Eddie Basden.
Aug. 15, 2005 — Matched the contract offer made to restricted free agent Chris Duhon by the Toronto Raptors on Aug. 9.
Aug. 24, 2005 — Re-signed unrestricted free agent Othella Harrington.
Sept. 1, 2005 — Agreed to terms with restricted free agent Tyson Chandler for a long-term contract.
Sept. 2, 2005 — Signed free agent Malik Allen.
Sept. 23, 2005 — Signed free agent Darius Songaila.
Oct. 4, 2005 — Traded Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis to New York in exchange for Mike Sweetney, Tim Thomas, Jermaine Jackson, a conditional first round draft pick and two second round draft picks. Oct. 10, 2005 — Re-signed free agent guard Jannero Pargo.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I really do think that Eddy Curry with what will equate to Mike Sweetney and a top 10 lottery pick , in the circumstances , will prove to be an absolute masterstroke when we look back on it in another year or two 

The Crawford trade was genius . Othella and Pike won more games for us last year in the moments they had than Jamal ever could have 

And look at ol gimpy Pike putting us back in the position to beat the Bobcats

Now Pax has to realise that we're kidding ourselves with Tyson being on his own upfront 

We need size and we need size now to get Tyson more effective


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you forgot one in the timeline, lou. an important one.


:smilewink


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

how do i nominate lougehrig for the Official Head Over Your Skis Award?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Machinehead said:


> The Crawford trade was genius . Othella and Pike won more games for us last year in the moments they had than Jamal ever could have


Really? You attribute our leap in win total to Pike and Othella? Amazing.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

great post lou, one quick thing:

in the curry-sweetney'n'picks trade - there is also a 2007 pick swap (or is it 2008?), where the bulls switch with the knicks if the knicks have a higher pick.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

He seems to have a nack of getting quality players out of the draft, and signing decent role players in FA. That was our main fault, plus Skiles has worked out quite well.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

As bad as Curry has been, he's been better than Chandler has been. Now say we trade Chandler to the Nets for the same deal, we are a much more balanced team, and probal 2-0.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Really? You attribute our leap in win total to Pike and Othella? Amazing.


Or maybe he attributes it to NOT having Crawford.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> you forgot one in the timeline, lou. an important one.
> 
> 
> :smilewink


Looks like your boy's getting no love in this one. :no:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i guess kirk drafted himself.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

does sloth ever say anything that doesn't have to do with his love, admiration and worship of eddy?


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

oh yeah, also lou:

mario austin, tommy smith, trading matt bonner, linton johnson the third, ronald dupree, paul shirley, the dude from iowa i forget his name (white, 6'11'', 15th on the depth chart)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He also predicted playoffs his first season.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Bull_Market said:


> oh yeah, also lou:
> 
> mario austin, tommy smith, trading matt bonner, linton johnson the third, ronald dupree, paul shirley, the dude from iowa i forget his name (white, 6'11'', 15th on the depth chart)


aren't these all second round reaches? or development league players...not like he signed any of those bad players to long term contracts (see tariq abdul wahad or chris mills)...matt bonner? he's getting 11 mins per night in Toronto...can't be that good...

just in case anyone wants to see all the moves made by the Bulls ever...check this out...

http://www.nba.com/bulls/history/alltime_transactions.html


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Bull_Market said:


> oh yeah, also lou:
> 
> mario austin, tommy smith, trading matt bonner, linton johnson the third, ronald dupree, paul shirley, the dude from iowa i forget his name (white, 6'11'', 15th on the depth chart)


jared reiner...how could lougehrig forget these guys?

whatever happened to lou4gehrig?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

This thread is long overdue. You look at what Krause did post-Jordan and you compare that to Paxson in only 3 years, it's amazing to see how quickly he turned this franchise around. And it wasn't just a quick fix. 


This Tyson situation won't be a problem for long. I am confident Paxson will get a quality center either in next year's draft or next summer's FA. There's no reason to think otherwise.

Draft- A

Trades- B

Coaching staff- A

FA signings-B


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> jared reiner...how could lougehrig forget these guys?
> 
> whatever happened to lou4gehrig?


lou4gehrig? how do you remember that? i hardly even posted on here...LOL


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> He also predicted playoffs his first season.


LOL. The captain never leaves his ship.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Qwst25 said:


> Looks like your boy's getting no love in this one. :no:



thank you. lou, lou you're killing me here!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> lou4gehrig? how do you remember that? i hardly even posted on here...LOL



da grinch stays on top things around here.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> He also predicted playoffs his first season.



and the Cory Blount release a day too late, and Currygate. . . 

But, yet you look at that list and Pax's moves up to now have been nothing short of spectacular. The lesson to be learned is, if you can draft, everything else falls into place. Pax has made his fair shair of rookie mistakes. If he he learns from them, and continues his hit streak on draft day he will be on the short list of great GM's in short order.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think ill wait until we actually win something before I annoint Pax a genius.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Bull_Market said:


> oh yeah, also lou:
> 
> mario austin, tommy smith, trading matt bonner, linton johnson the third, ronald dupree, paul shirley, the dude from iowa i forget his name (white, 6'11'', 15th on the depth chart)


I know this is probably not the way the list was intended but these guys aren't bad at all for end of the rotation type players. Bonner, Linton Johnson and Dupree are going to be in the league for a while. I think Tommy Smith and Jared Reiner have a chance to be roster guys for a few years. Paul Shirley is funny. Mario Austin? You can't be right all the time. Much better than the scrubs Krause was picking up at the end of his tenure (Kornel David, Khalid El Amin, Roger Mason Jr etc...)

I think Jackson Vroman could be an okay rotation player for a while too. Although the Suns probably had us pick him.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Really? You attribute our leap in win total to Pike and Othella? Amazing.


From memory..Othella was the deciding factor in 2 or 3 games and Pike in 1 or 2 

Combined we won 4 games just because one of them was here

At around 10% of the win total I would say that's a nice result 

I honestly can't remember Jamal being a deciding factor in his time with us where we rode on his efforts for wins 

Or if so .. I would be extraordinarily surprised if it were for a number greater than what O and Pike were good for 

I guess JC matches out in cost to O and Pike ..but probably in value ( or maybe even marginally less ) too


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Really? You attribute our leap in win total to Pike and Othella? Amazing.


Plus I don't actually recall saying that


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> if you can draft, everything else falls into place.


Welcome ladies and gentleman to this thread's obligatory Isiah Thomas reference.




Incidentally, for all those complaining about Matt Bonner, may I remind you what Paxson traded him for:


Chris Duhon.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Way too early to say this. Some things are at least 2-3 years from being settled:

Ben Gordon vs. Shaun Livingston
Loul Deng vs. Iggy, JR Smith, Josh Smith, Robert Swift and Biedrins

Hinrich vs. TJ Ford

What you actually get with all that cap space.

Eddy Curry

Tyson Chandler

All this genius talk and the Bulls might be in the lottery next spring and if none of the young ones develop as expected then the Bulls could be stuck in mediocrity after the salary cap gets ravaged this summer and with the upcoming extensions of Hinrich, Deng, and Gordon. If noone on your roster develops into an All Star level player, the Central division is going to be a ***** for the next few seasons.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm, let's see. He cut one of the NBA's best perimiter defenders in Trenton Hassell. He drafted a clueless street-baller in Ben Gordon. He drafted Deng instead of Andre Iguodala. Yep, the mother****er should have the words BASKETBALL GENIUS tattooed on his forehead.

I'd say that he's a good overall GM, but he's nothing special.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

I think the measure of a GM should be the success of his organization, not just his talent at finding talent. He is a glorified scout if that is all he does.

Paxson has made 3 steps forward and one step (perhaps only a half-of-a-step) backwards. He has the makings of a good one.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

hammer said:


> Hmmm, let's see. He cut one of the NBA's best perimiter defenders in Trenton Hassell. He drafted a clueless street-baller in Ben Gordon. He drafted Deng instead of Andre Iguodala. Yep, the mother****er should have the words BASKETBALL GENIUS tattooed on his forehead.
> 
> I'd say that he's a good overall GM, but he's nothing special.


How many minutes would Hassell get on our current team? Would be play ahead of Hinrich, Duhon or Gordon? Doubt it. Plus he resigned with the TWolves. We could have resigned him right? Guess he wasn't worth it.

Ben Gordon a streetballer? Wow....

Deng V. Iggy. Right now it's a push. Both will be excellent players. No way you can say Iggy is lightyears ahead of Deng. I would say Deng is ahead of Iggy right now.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Machinehead said:


> From memory..Othella was the deciding factor in 2 or 3 games and Pike in 1 or 2
> 
> Combined we won 4 games just because one of them was here
> 
> ...


I remember a game at the end of last season where Jamal lost the game on free throws. So in that we he's helped our cause. I still think he'll end up being a very effective 6th or 7th man. He's got skills and could very well be a late bloomer.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> How many minutes would Hassell get on our current team? Would be play ahead of Hinrich, Duhon or Gordon? Doubt it. Plus he resigned with the TWolves. We could have resigned him right? Guess he wasn't worth it.
> 
> Ben Gordon a streetballer? Wow....
> 
> Deng V. Iggy. Right now it's a push. Both will be excellent players. No way you can say Iggy is lightyears ahead of Deng. I would say Deng is ahead of Iggy right now.


Why would anyone call Ben Gordon a streetballer?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

settinUpShop said:


> Why would anyone call Ben Gordon a streetballer?


I dunno. Take a look at the guy's other 5 posts and you will see an Iggy jockrider who seems to post to intentionally stir up trouble, tell people they don't know anything about basketball and say LOL a lot.

I wouldn't spend a lot of time trying to analyze his post...


On the other hand, the posting style does seem somewhat familiar.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Why would I call Ben Gordon a clueless street-baller? Hmmm, let me think about this one.

The dude is a basketball retard. His decision-making is _terrible_. When he gets the ball in his hands, he never looks to pass. He never met a shot that he didn't like. He's too retarded to run the point, and he's way too much of a defensive liability at the SG slot. 

He's basically just a one-trick pony. He can give you some inconsistent scoring punch off the bench. Is that how you build championship teams, lol? For the love of God, a #3 overall pick?


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I dunno. Take a look at the guy's other 5 posts and you will see an Iggy jockrider who seems to post to intentionally stir up trouble, tell people they don't know anything about basketball and say LOL a lot.
> 
> I wouldn't spend a lot of time trying to analyze his post...
> 
> ...


You're damn right I'm an Iggy jockrider, and proud of it.

And no, I've never posted here before.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

hammer said:


> You're damn right I'm an Iggy jockrider, and proud of it.


...and you post to intentionally stir up trouble, tell people they don't know anything about basketball and say LOL a lot.





Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that, I guess...



Enjoy the ride.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> How many minutes would Hassell get on our current team? Would be play ahead of Hinrich, Duhon or Gordon? Doubt it. Plus he resigned with the TWolves. We could have resigned him right? Guess he wasn't worth it.


Paxson cut him in favor of Linton Johnson. You could see flashes of defensive briliance when he was here, and now he's easily a Top 10 or Top 15 perimiter/mid-range defender in the NBA. He could play both the 2 and the 3. We'd actually have someone to guard guys like Tracy McGrady, Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, Jason Richardson, Kobe Bryant, Vince Carter, Peja Stoyakovich, etc.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> You could see flashes of defensive briliance



Oh give over. Hassell, when he was here, was dreadful, DREADFUL in his second year. In his first, when he carried some sound ofense with sound defense, he was useful. But he was God damned awful his second year. People seem to alway soverlook this. If you don't believe me, I have 74 of that season's games on tape. Watch them and try not to vomit.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Oh give over. Hassell, when he was here, was dreadful, DREADFUL in his second year. In his first, when he carried some sound ofense with sound defense, he was useful. But he was God damned awful his second year. People seem to alway soverlook this. If you don't believe me, I have 74 of that season's games on tape. Watch them and try not to vomit.


In my book, Hassell needed to go almost as much as Jalen Rose did. If he played for an extended period of time, it meant the Bulls wouldn't have a good chance of winning.

Some of his rebirth in Minnesota probably has something to do with KG, sometimes a guy just needs a change of scenery to be a more effective player. No matter the reason, I will never begrudge Pax for cutting Hassell loose. He was like a giant sucking chest wound.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Oh give over. Hassell, when he was here, was dreadful, DREADFUL in his second year. In his first, when he carried some sound ofense with sound defense, he was useful. But he was God damned awful his second year. People seem to alway soverlook this. If you don't believe me, I have 74 of that season's games on tape. Watch them and try not to vomit.


I thought that he was dreadful when utilized as a scoring option, but that's about it.

A guy doesn't go elsewhere and just become a terrific defender out of nowhere. Wouldn't you agree? He showed _flashes_ of defensive brilliance, and I was genuinely heated when he got cut. Over the past four or five years, we've had some of the NBA's best perimiter/mid-range defenders in Artest, Hassell, and Bowen. Krause went senile in the end, but god damn could he spot defensive talent. This is nothing that y'all didn't already know.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I wouldn't say Hassell's rebirth was all that dramatic, either. His offense is no better, in fact his knuckleballs are even less effective now. He has never been and will never be a stopper. He is a good defender. Nothing more. And I agree KG is largely responsible for amking him look good. Garnett was also the reason that Minnesota matched Hassell's ridiculous contract when they didn't want to.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

hammer said:


> A guy doesn't go elsewhere and just become a *terrific defender * out of nowhere. Wouldn't you agree? He showed *flashes of defensive brilliance, * and I was genuinely heated when he got cut.



These are the bits I object to. He is just not that good.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> In my book, Hassell needed to go almost as much as Jalen Rose did. If he played for an extended period of time, it meant the Bulls wouldn't have a good chance of winning.
> 
> Some of his rebirth in Minnesota probably has something to do with KG, sometimes a guy just needs a change of scenery to be a more effective player. No matter the reason, I will never begrudge Pax for cutting Hassell loose. He was like a giant sucking chest wound.


I've never seen a player referred to as a "giant sucking chest wound". Interesting choice of words. I fully agree with you though. Made me laugh too. Good post!


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> He has never been and will never be a stopper. He is a good defender. Nothing more.


Oh give over. He is without question a terrific defender. Some things are up for debate, and some are not. How many Timberwolves games do you have taped? :biggrin: 

Not that I'm trying to watch the Timberwolves on a regular basis, but every time I see Hassell play, I am thoroughly entertained. I wouldn't be watching basketball if it were for players like Ben Gordon, Eddy Curry, etc. I focus in on defense first and foremost during games.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You throw that sentence out as if the Bulls are against that mantra, when it'sf airly well documented that we just moved two of our worst defenders to the Knicks (I'm referring to Crawford, not Davis, along with Curry). This team won primarily with defense. But it could also hit its outside shots, swing the ball around the perimeter, and make post entry feeds for some low post scoring. Hassell did none of those. Aside from the occasional pos up of his own, he had nothing offensively. Nothing. Nope. Non. Nein. Nada. Mein fuhrer.


----------



## katman17 (Jul 12, 2004)

Hammer

You mind as well stick to watching timberwolves games because some of your comments prove that you dont watch the bulls game. Gordon is far from a streetballer. He has courtvision and you would notice if you watched the games - sometimes he is just hot so even with 2 guys guarding him - he still knocks down the big three or big 2 at buzzers ( like last game - while getting fouled on top of it). Iggy over Deng? That is for sure up for debate but deng has a better basketball IQ at this point so I would stick with Deng.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> In my book, Hassell needed to go almost as much as Jalen Rose did. If he played for an extended period of time, it meant the Bulls wouldn't have a good chance of winning.
> 
> Some of his rebirth in Minnesota probably has something to do with KG, sometimes a guy just needs a change of scenery to be a more effective player. No matter the reason, I will never begrudge Pax for cutting Hassell loose. He was like a giant sucking chest wound.


Hassell was pretty effective on the Wolves in 03-04, the first year of the Cassell/Spreewell experience. I would suggest he wasn't nearly as effective last year, and he should be even less effective going forward. That team can't score. Hassell is grossly overpaid. 

I agree, Scottmay. I just don't miss Trent.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

katman said:


> That is for sure up for debate but deng has a better basketball IQ at this point so I would stick with Deng.


I think your last point is also up for debate. Both Deng and Iggy possess solid basketball IQ's for young players.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

katman17 said:


> Hammer
> 
> You mind as well stick to watching timberwolves games because some of your comments prove that you dont watch the bulls game. Gordon is far from a streetballer. He has courtvision and you would notice if you watched the games - sometimes he is just hot so even with 2 guys guarding him - he still knocks down the big three or big 2 at buzzers ( like last game - while getting fouled on top of it). Iggy over Deng? That is for sure up for debate but deng has a better basketball IQ at this point so I would stick with Deng.


Ben Gordon has court vision, lol? Yeah right. If by "court vision" you mean awful decision-making, then I agree.

And hell no, it is never acceptable to be taking low percentage shots, no matter how hot you are. If there are multiple defenders in your face, you pass the freaking ball. Or in Gordon's case, you pass it to a fan in the first row lol.

I've seen too many games...maybe _that_ is the problem.

You'd be defending Jamal Crawford if he was still here, wouldn't you? Excellent court vision!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

hammer said:


> Ben Gordon has court vision, lol? Yeah right. If by "court vision" you mean awful decision-making, then I agree.
> 
> And hell no, it is never acceptable to be taking low percentage shots, no matter how hot you are. If there are multiple defenders in your face, you pass the freaking ball. Or in Gordon's case, you pass it to a fan in the first row lol.
> 
> ...


We have a very small sample size to work with, but it looks like Ben's decisionmaking in passing and/or courtvision may have improved over the summer. Note his much-improved assists to turnover ratio. Let's hope that continues. He had two really beautiful drive and dish assists against Jersey on Saturday night.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

hammer said:


> Paxson cut him in favor of Linton Johnson. You could see flashes of defensive briliance when he was here, and now he's easily a Top 10 or Top 15 perimiter/mid-range defender in the NBA. He could play both the 2 and the 3. We'd actually have someone to guard guys like Tracy McGrady, Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, Jason Richardson, Kobe Bryant, Vince Carter, Peja Stoyakovich, etc.


Carter was 9-27 field goal shooting against us.


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

hammer said:


> Ben Gordon has court vision, lol? Yeah right. If by "court vision" you mean awful decision-making, then I agree.
> 
> And hell no, it is never acceptable to be taking low percentage shots, no matter how hot you are. If there are multiple defenders in your face, you pass the freaking ball. Or in Gordon's case, you pass it to a fan in the first row lol.
> 
> ...


Why is everybody replying to this guy .... ? it is so obvious that he is not here to contribute but only to disturb .....

... says windy_bull with his total of 23 posts :biggrin:​


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

windy_bull said:


> Why is everybody replying to this guy .... ? it is so obvious that he is not here to contribute but only to disturb .....
> 
> ... says windy_bull with his total of 23 posts :biggrin:​


Look, if I was wrong, it would be a different story. I'm not trolling this board talking about how the Bulls suck or whatever. I'm just as big a fan as the next guy. I love Chandler, Duhon, Nocioni, Kirk, etc. Deng is starting to grow on me a little bit.


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

hammer said:


> Look, if I was wrong, it would be a different story. I'm not trolling this board talking about how the Bulls suck or whatever. I'm just as big a fan as the next guy. I love Chandler, Duhon, Nocioni, Kirk, etc. Deng is starting to grow on me a little bit.


ok,man ... maybe I jumped too far with my conclusion on your motivation ... but still, as long you're referring to players and posters like this :

_glorified cherry-pickin', no defense playin', cancerous lazy S.O.B. Oh, did I mention that he is basketball retarded?_ - on Drew Gooden

_You know that something is up when the users with the highest post counts are all so blatantly wrong LOL! You guys are supposed to be the ones bringing knowledge to the table, not making people dumber._ - on other posters

_The dude is a basketball retard. .... He's too retarded to run the point ...._ - on Ben Gordon

.... I have a hard time to see your respect for other people or their opinions.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> In my book, Hassell needed to go almost as much as Jalen Rose did. If he played for an extended period of time, it meant the Bulls wouldn't have a good chance of winning.
> 
> Some of his rebirth in Minnesota probably has something to do with KG, sometimes a guy just needs a change of scenery to be a more effective player. No matter the reason, I will never begrudge Pax for cutting Hassell loose. He was like a giant sucking chest wound.



Hehe, "giant sucking chest wound". That word selection is pure gold and the reason why (although I don't always agree with you)you're one of my favorite posters around here. At the mere mention of Trenton's name, I was have visions of teams backing off him and allowing him to clank 16 foot jump shots. as Scott mentioned, the Wolves with Garnett and some other talented offensive players seemed to be a better fit for him.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

windy_bull said:


> ok,man ... maybe I jumped too far with my conclusion on your motivation ... but still, as long you're referring to players and posters like this :
> 
> _glorified cherry-pickin', no defense playin', cancerous lazy S.O.B. Oh, did I mention that he is basketball retarded?_ - on Drew Gooden
> 
> ...


Oh yeah yeah, the Drew Gooden thread. You know, that thread was so disappointing that I didn't even bother checking to see if anyone responded to what I said. I suppose that I took it just a tad too far. 

But then again, if you support an unbelievably lousy player like Drew Gooden, you deserve to get called out. As I stated before, that dude is a retarded, glorified cherry-pickin', no defense playin', cancerous lazy S.O.B. 

Typical response that I am sure I received: OMG, but look at his fantasy stats!!!!

BTW, I can't make fun of players? Then what it the point of even posting here? :biggrin:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I've been a Pax supporter but I'm going to wait and see what happens this offseason before calling Pax a genius. He's done a nice job of avoiding big long term contracts for guys who apparently do not fit in the Bulls system. He's also gotten rid of some bad contracts as Lou mentioned earlier. I'm willing to take a step back this season as long as it results in big gains for next season. I keep hearing about draft picks and cap space we are accumulating. As long as he does some big things with those assets during the offseason and fills some holes that help take the Bulls towards a championship level, I'm willing to accept going a little backwards this season.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm a T-Wolves fan so I've followed Hassell some since he left here, and while he plays good defense, I don't really miss him on this team. He gets to do his thing on a team with Garnett and Wally, who can score, and also draw attention away from him. Last year he scored 6.6 ppg, and the Wolves as a team scored 96.8 while giving up 95.3. The Bulls averaged 94.5 a game, giving up 93.4 ppg.

While he is a good (not brilliant) defender, I don't see any reason to have kept him around and give up someone like Hinrich, Duhon or Gordon's minutes to him and his 6.6 ppg, when we're already hurting for offense most of the time. Especially considering Hinrich and Duhon's already proven solid defense. And Gordon is coming around in that aspect, it seems. 

And asides from that, I couldn't stand watching him play, he made me cringe any time he got the ball. But then again, so did most of that team.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

hammer said:


> Oh yeah yeah, the Drew Gooden thread. You know, that thread was so disappointing that I didn't even bother checking to see if anyone responded to what I said. I suppose that I took it just a tad too far.
> 
> But then again, if you support an unbelievably lousy player like Drew Gooden, you deserve to get called out. As I stated before, that dude is a retarded, glorified cherry-pickin', no defense playin', cancerous lazy S.O.B.
> 
> ...


You can say whatever you want, but there's a limit to how seriously anyone can take you if you insist on referring to players you don't like as "retards".


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

jbulls said:


> You can say whatever you want, but there's a limit to how seriously anyone can take you if you insist on referring to players you don't like as "retards".


that is what I tried to say .... thank you

@hammer : just do what you have got to do - as you won't change your style just because I ask you to ... maybe I should just care a little less ...

enjoy your stay ....


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

jbulls said:


> You can say whatever you want, but there's a limit to how seriously anyone can take you if you insist on referring to players you don't like as "retards".


If there wasn't a swear word filter in effect, I'd have a pretty sizeable list of terms to work with. So, let me apologize in advance for my use of the term "retard". I'll usually say basketball retard as a tribute to one of my many heroes in life, Terry Boers. :biggrin:


----------

